# 请教一下台湾朋友，台湾的“标准国语”实际上是什么样的？



## ovaltine888

请教一下台湾朋友，台湾的“标准国语”实际上是什么样的？

是不是除了个别字词和用法差异之外，语音方面大部分应该还是和大陆普通话比较接近的吧？小时候看台剧武侠片，新白娘子传奇，包青天之类的，印象中剧中演员的国语说得很标准，“字正腔圆”，小时候不懂的时候光听音其实分不太清台剧还是大陆剧。像李立群那样的台湾老一代演员，个人觉得国语说得很标准啊。在小时候看的很多卡通片，很多也是台湾的配音，比如儿时萦绕耳边很多年的刘杰老师的声音，虽然偶尔会觉得声音有点奇怪，但并不是非常异样。

只是眼下台湾年轻人讲话有比较重的台湾腔，各种影视剧和综艺节目也流行这样口音，和早年台剧的口音比起来差异比较大。

我想知道的是，在台湾人眼里，标准国语发音是不是应该和大陆普通话比较接近的？
台湾学校课本教授的标准汉字发音是否和大陆基本一致（虽然注音系统有差异）？

我的理解是，在台湾大家都知道标准国语怎么说，但是日常习惯用台语腔说话，是这种情况吗？
就好像新加坡人说英语，他们也明白英美音才是标准发音，但是在新加坡依然流行Singlish发音。

受过良好国语教育的台湾人，是否在必要时能够自如切换成“标准国语”腔？就好像让新加坡人切换成标准英语腔一样。


----------



## Skatinginbc

台灣還推行 "標準國語" 嗎?  我剛看了一些台灣新聞, 發現台灣新聞主播的國語已不很標準了, 更別提採訪記者的台灣腔!  要我看現今的台灣綜藝節目, 若沒字幕, 常常會聽不懂 (Note: 新詞彙 + 重口音 = 聽起來格外吃力).  偶爾回台灣, 一張口說童年學的 "標準國語" 就引來異樣甚至歧視的眼光.  客氣的陌生人會問我是不是大陸來的, 沒禮貌的竟直接要求我說話不要捲舌.  一直在台生活的人可能不會發現台灣語言變化之快, 但我這不常回國的看在眼裡, 感到昨日被捧的“標準” 卻成為今日被貶的對象.  所以, 我認為 "*台灣標準國語*”正瀕臨絕跡, 或許該問的是: “*標準台灣國語*” 或 “標準台式國語” 實際上是什麼樣的?


----------



## ovaltine888

词汇方面的区别容易理解，不过我想了解一下语音方面，毕竟日常说话和课本上的标准还是存在差别的。比如说我们很多人说话也前后鼻音不分，或是平翘舌音不分，但是用拼音打字的时候还是要稍微斟酌一下“标准音”。

比如说一个卷舌音的字，在台湾课本上，或者字典里，它是标注卷舌吗？老师会怎么教这个发音? 是不是会对学生说“课本上和字典上发音是卷舌的，但是我们通常不那样读“？” 国语考试会考察这个“标准发音”的知识点吗？

像我在新加坡生活的感受是，像在新加坡虽然singlish（发音和语法都不算标准）大行其道，但是学校里英语老师的口音还是相对标准的，而在书面表达上老师也会严格要求用proper english.


----------



## Skatinginbc

ovaltine888 said:


> 一个卷舌音的字，在台湾课本上，或者字典里，它是标注卷舌吗？


一個卷舌音的字 (如:  知zhi、吃chi、失shi)，在大陸拼音 (zh、ch、sh)或者字典裡，它是標注卷舌嗎?  習慣把 ㄓ zh、ㄔ ch、 ㄕ sh 讀成卷舌，那麼這些符號就代表卷舌，不習慣把 ㄓ zh、ㄔ ch、 ㄕ sh 讀成卷舌，那麼這些符號就不代表卷舌.  你可以照台灣的注音符號讀出李立群那樣的國語，你也可以照大陸的拼音符號讀出濃重的台灣腔.


----------



## ovaltine888

Skatinginbc said:


> 一個卷舌音的字 (如:  知zhi、吃chi、失shi)，在大陸拼音 (zh、ch、sh)或者字典裡，它是標注卷舌嗎?  習慣把 ㄓ zh、ㄔ ch、 ㄕ sh 讀成卷舌，那麼這些符號就代表卷舌，不習慣把 ㄓ zh、ㄔ ch、 ㄕ sh 讀成卷舌，那麼這些符號就不代表卷舌.  你可以照台灣的注音符號讀出李立群那樣的國語，你也可以照大陸的拼音符號讀出濃重的台灣腔.


“在注音符号上不做区分“和“实际发音上不做严格区分"还是不太一样的。

之所以有不同的符号就是为了区分不同的发音。如果 ㄕ sh 不按卷舌发音， 那么是不是就和ㄙ s一样了呢？这样的话从注音标准上完全可以合并这两个注音符。

比如社she 和 色se 在台湾注音也是不同的吧？他们的标准发音应该不一样，只是大家在实际发音的时候是否去做严格区分。

大陆人也有很多日常发音中不区分的情况，比如说把en/eng, in/ing读作一个音，或者把zh/ch/sh读成z/c/s，也有人有时会反过来把z/c/s读成zh/ch/sh
这也是为什么拼音输入法有“模糊音”这个功能的存在。


----------



## Skatinginbc

ovaltine888 said:


> 如果 ㄕ sh 不按卷舌发音， 那么是不是就和ㄙ s一样了呢？


不是


ovaltine888 said:


> 社she 和 色se 在台湾注音也是不同的吧？他们的标准发音应该不一样，只是大家在实际发音的时候是否去做严格区分。


台灣腔裡的"社"，即使不卷舌，還是跟"色"有區分的


----------



## Shazhudao945

刚看了新闻深喉咙，注意听了一下，很奇怪的，又正有时候 是 是完全平舌， 有时候有有点翘舌音，另外黄伟翰的翘舌音比又正要标准点，可能和不同地区有关吧。


----------



## SimonTsai

Skatinginbc said:


> 台灣還推行 "標準國語" 嗎?


I am 22. I have not ever heard '標準國語', but just '國語'.


> 客氣的陌生人會問我是不是大陸來的


I speak with an accent that is sometimes said to be distinct from my peers and has been asked more than twice if I am from the mainland, and I have always found this amusing because I actually have never been abroad.


> 沒禮貌的竟直接要求我說話不要捲舌


That is unimaginable! I guess that guy must belong to a teeny minority who hold a narrow view of the Taiwanese people and lack interpersonal respect, which helps bring people together.


> 我認為 "*台灣標準國語*”正瀕臨絕跡, 或許該問的是: “*標準台灣國語*” [...] 實際上是什麼樣的?


What is the difference?


> 習慣把 ㄓ zh、ㄔ ch、 ㄕ sh 讀成卷舌，那麼這些符號就代表卷舌；不習慣把 ㄓ zh、ㄔ ch、 ㄕ sh 讀成卷舌，那麼這些符號就不代表卷舌。


I was taught that those symbols should be pronounced with retroflexion. And I do, most of the time.


> 台灣腔裡的 "社"，即使不卷舌，還是跟 "色" 有區分的


I feel that '射' with or without retroflexion is pronounced with the mouth marginally more rounded than '色'. But it is hard to distinguish unless we listen carefully. ('射' without retroflexion sounds so similar to '色' that I may mistake '顏色' for '顏射'.)


> 要我看現今的台灣綜藝節目, 若沒字幕, 常常會聽不懂


I used to watch recreational television programmes but I have not for years. '綜藝大集合' was perhaps my favourite, and I rarely had problems in understanding the speech.


> 新詞彙 + 重口音 = 聽起來格外吃力


There are some neologisms that I came across and found somewhat off-putting but have to understand, so that I know what people are saying. Here are some of the commonest coined words in my experience:

腦補: to fill in the blank in your head by imagination.
雷包: someone that you should not assign an important task to.
咩噗: a transcription of the sound of a sheep bleating, used as an exclamation
when you feel that you have to say something for the chat to go on, but you actually have nothing to say; or
when you feel sad because disappointed or pretend so, and you want to play cute.

姆咪: a word from the Japanese smart phone game '戰鬥女子學園', to be compared with '蜜蜜';
mostly used as an exclamation alone or at the beginning or end of a sentence to express a vast variety of emotions, e.g., contentment, excitement, or exhaustion;
now and then, used as a noun or pronoun, or an adjective or adverb, to characterise someone as being childish and innocent or describe something as adorable.

(Since this is not a thread for neologisms, I will stop here without giving example sentences.)


ovaltine888 said:


> 比如说一个卷舌音的字，[...] 国语考试会考察这个 “标准发音” 的知识点吗？


I have not ever sat for '全民中文檢定'. In '基本學力測驗', we do not have a Mandarin speaking test. Just knowing the spelling of the pronunciation of characters is enough. (Very few people enunciate every single character in everyday life. Most of us are lazy.)


> 小时候看台剧 [...]，印象中剧中演员的国语说得 [...] 字正腔圆 [...]。只是眼下台湾年轻人讲话有比较重的 [...] 口音，和早年 [...] 差异比较大。


I guess that the accent that you heard in those old drama series was originally popular exclusively among government officials and distinguished scholars from the mainland. Since many of those people were members of the aristocracy, that accent was subsequently associated with high social status and praised and set as the standard, imitated by native Taiwanese then.

But now things are different. As @Skatinginbc attested in post #2, that accent is no longer considered to be a marker of prestige or is not as favoured as it used to be. We, the young Taiwanese people, are generally more comfortable than ever with our accents and are able to understand and accept, or tolerate, each other's accent despite the variance.


----------



## ovaltine888

Thanks for the detailed reply, SimonTsai.



SimonTsai said:


> I am 22. I have not ever heard '標準國語', but just '國語'.


Since it is called "国语", there has to be a national standard for it, right? Of course, a standard is not necessarily to be met by everyone and standards can be updated too.



SimonTsai said:


> I was taught that those symbols should be pronounced with retroflexion. And I do, most of the time.


"I was taught that those symbols should be pronounced with retroflexion"--this is the kind of "standard" I was referring to.



SimonTsai said:


> What is the difference?


Actually, this is the question I was trying to ask--the (pronunciation) difference between the national standard and the standard of everyday speaking in Taiwan. Based on my understanding, the gap between the pronunciation standard and the daily accents is widening because the accents of the young genertion of Taiwanese are more diversified and tolerated by each other, as you said.

I think most of the native speakers do not speak their own languages in a “standard way”. It is not an issue as accents exist everywhere. And "standards" will also eventually evolve to meet with the usage of the majority in the region.


----------



## SimonTsai

ovaltine888 said:


> Since it is called "国语", there has to be a national standard for it, right?


You are right that there is a national standard on the pronunciation of the phonetic symbols. So we may say to people learning Mandarin as a foreign language, '你的中文發音很標準'.

'標準國語' is certainly legitimate but, I think, is becoming, if not has become, a historical term as fewer and fewer people mention it even at schools. (Sentences like '讓我們一起大聲說標準國語' never fail to remind me of the classic, hilarious Taiwanese film '狗蛋大兵'.)


> Actually, this is the question I was trying to ask


I think that what you really are interested to know is how far the *typical* accent of Taiwanese people under 30 differs from the national *standard* on formal occasions.

The answer to your question is that the difference, if any, is insignificant. This is partly because most of us speak with an accent much closer to the standard than '臺灣狗語'. (Another reason is that the standard accent is out of fashion, as previously stated.)


> the accents of the young gener[a]tion of Taiwanese are more diversified [...], as you said.


Everyone being comfortable with their own accents does not guarantee accent diversity. In fact, Taiwanese accents are converging. This is largely due to the effect of social proximity.


----------



## Skatinginbc

SimonTsai said:


> What is the difference?


"台灣標準國語” 是 在台灣推行的標準「中華民國」國語, 是要在四海之內 (包括大陸、蒙藏、港台) 皆能通行的 Mandarin.  其特色是缺乏地方口音, 像所謂的標準美語般, 沒地方特色, 讓人聽不出是哪一州、哪一省來的.   說一口北京腔, 不算標準, 因其具有顯著的地方 (i.e., 北京) 特色.  "李立群那樣的台灣老一代演員，個人覺得國語說得很標準啊" (see post #1).  聽他們說國語, 只覺得 "很標準啊", 沒台灣腔, 沒北京腔, 猜不出是哪一地方的口音 (因沒顯著的地方口音).

“標準台灣國語” 是 標準的「台灣國」(i.e., 掛中華民國羊頭, 賣台灣國狗肉的當今台灣) 的國語, 是要在台灣通行的 Mandarin.  其特色是明顯地本土化 (台灣化).  台灣把國語本土化之後, 「中華民國」在我心中已實際上亡國了.

亡國的感覺 + 被歧視的感覺 = 亡國奴的感覺.  假如台灣的語言歧視繼續惡化下去, 下次我回台灣, 說不定會覺得自己是亡國奴。

第一代的國語有濃重的鄉音 (e.g., 蔣經國, 生於浙江), 第二代學標準國語 (e.g, 李立群, 生於臺灣), 第三代的國語就開始本土化 (台灣化)了.


SimonTsai said:


> I feel that '射' with or without retroflexion is pronounced with the mouth marginally more rounded than '色'. But it is hard to distinguish unless we listen carefully. ('射' without retroflexion sounds so similar to '色' that I may mistake '顏色' for '顏射'.)


'射' without retroflexion is pronounced with a postalveolar onset, whereas '色' has a dental-alveolar onset.  Acoustically they may seem similar to you so that you may mistake '色' for '射', but that does not mean the speaker pronounces them with the same places of articulation.


----------



## ovaltine888

Skatinginbc said:


> "台灣標準國語” 是 在台灣推行的標準「中華民國」國語, 是要在四海之內 (包括大陸、蒙藏、港台) 皆能通行的 Mandarin.  其特色是缺乏地方口音, 像所謂的標準美語般, 沒地方特色, 讓人聽不出是哪一州、哪一省來的.   說一口北京腔, 不算標準, 因其具有顯著的地方 (i.e., 北京) 特色.  "李立群那樣的台灣老一代演員，個人覺得國語說得很標準啊" (see post #1).  聽他們說國語, 只覺得 "很標準啊", 沒台灣腔, 沒北京腔, 猜不出是哪一地方的口音 (因沒顯著的地方口音).


这个说法我颇以为然。
事实上大陆的很多发音也存在普遍误读的情况，比如“气氛”（fen1) 很多人读成（fen4），又比如"血"有xue4和xie3两种读音，但很多人会读xue3。
我小时候从影视剧里得到的印象是台湾的国语发音很”正“，把我们平时容易误读的音都发"对“了，如你所说的这个”标准国语“其实追求的是没有明显的地方口音的通用语。


----------



## ovaltine888

SimonTsai said:


> I think that what you really are interested to know is how far the *typical* accent of Taiwanese people under 30 differs from the national *standard* on formal occasions.
> 
> The answer to your question is that the difference, if any, is insignificant. This is partly because most of us speak with an accent much closer to the standard than '臺灣狗語'. (Another reason is that the standard accent is out of fashion, as previously stated.)


You are right about my question but I don't really get your answer.

I undertand usually you will not deliberately switch your accent when speaking on formal occasions. Therefore the accent difference between leisure talks and formal speech is insignificant.

But it does not make clear the gap between the *typcial accent* and the *national standard*.

You also mentioned that "the standard accent is out of fashion".

So what I get is the "typical accent" is actually widely accepted on both formal or informal occassions and in fact it has taken the place of the nominal "national standard".


----------



## Skatinginbc

宋楚瑜（生於湖南）早年在台灣任行政院新聞局局長時說的「標準國語」，與他後來代表親民黨競選總統時說的「台腔國語」，反映他會依當時國語標準而調整口音.


----------



## SimonTsai

ovaltine888 said:


> you will not deliberately switch your accent


I was talking about my peers and not myself. I speak with an accent that is generally considered to be more characteristic of people in the mainland by my peers and professors, as said in post #8.

I rarely speak outside my home. When I do, usually, I am talking to or with someone that I am not emotionally close to. So, outside my home, I speak in semi-formal language with an accent that is possibly slightly more standard than my accent at home. I am not very sure of my accent at home. Maybe it is still more standard than my peers'.


> But it does not make clear the gap between the *typ[ic]al accent* and the *national standard*.


The typical accent of my generation seems to be marked by slight or the omission of retroflexion. I am not a phonetician. Maybe there are more features but I am unaware of.


Skatinginbc said:


> "台灣標準國語” 是在台灣推行 [...] 在 [中華民國] 四海之內 (包括大陸、蒙藏、港台) 皆能通行的


The standard Mandarin that you learnt and speak probably should be renamed and prefixed with '中華民國' or '中華民國臺灣' instead of '臺灣', as it was supposed to be the official language (and countrywide auxiliary language) of the *Republic of China*, whose self-proclaimed territory, although ill-defined, purposefully, does not seem to be restricted to *Taiwan*ese Isles.


> “標準台灣國語” 是標準的 [...] 掛中華民國羊頭, 賣台灣國狗肉的當今台灣 [...] 的國語 [...] 其特色是明顯地本土化


I think that the difference between the standard today and that set decades ago is not that big, as you may have imagined, but that today, not many people mind being substandard.

The most indisputable difference between the two, the current and the old, is probably about the rhoticity at the end of certain characters; that is, 'ㄦ化'. It is said that 'ㄦ化' used to be compulsory, but now, although occasionally mentioned, it is rarely required; and, when required, is often bypassed by teachers by using synonyms, e.g., '等一下' in replacement of '等會兒', and '一點點' in replacement of '一點兒', unless they are giving examples in class; and some of them mispronounce it now and again.


> Here is the most noticeable tone shift: Changing the reduced tone to the default tone of a morpheme. For instance, 謝謝 xie4xie is commonly pronounced as xie4xie4, [...] 媽媽 ma1ma as ma1ma1


The above is quoted from an old thread on the topic of tone shifts in Taiwanese Mandarin. Personally, I pronounce '謝謝' (xie 4, xie 0) but '媽媽' (ma 1, ma 1). And note that the standard today still prescribes (xie 4, xie 0) and (ma 1, ma 0) for them, respectively.


> Those generations grew up speaking "國語", whose definition seems to have now changed to 臺灣當地的國語 (Taiwan Mandarin)[, which contains] many features of once called "臺灣國語".


Just to make it clear

that, by *Taiwanese Mandarin*, I am referring to what you refer to as *Taiwan Mandarin*; and
that, for what you refer to as *Taiwanese Mandarin*, I would say *Mandarin with a thick Hokkien accent*.
('臺灣狗語' is somewhat pejorative and refers to Mandarin with a thick Hokkien accent. I used it just to avoid anyone confusing it with Taiwanese Mandarin, for which I would simply say '國語'.)


> Those features are now considered the norm or "Taiwan standard".


Precisely speaking, they are the norm but not the standard.


----------



## Skatinginbc

SimonTsai said:


> The typical accent of my generation seems to be marked by slight or the omission of retroflexion. I am not a phonetician. Maybe there are more features but I am unaware of.





SimonTsai said:


> I think that the difference between the standard today and that set decades ago is not that big.


看一下這個視頻:《中視新聞》父子相對論！李四端與兒首度同台
比較 李四端 (生於臺灣推行 "標準國語" 的年代) 和 他兒子李昉及新聞主播陳志耕 (反映國語的當今常態標準) 的口音.  我認為李四端的國語和其他二人的國語有天壤之别.  隨便舉個例子: 李昉的「息」(in 生活作息, /ɕi/ 他讀成 /sʲi/), 陳志耕的「兒」(in 兒子, /ɚ/ 他讀成 /ər/), 均不標準.

當今臺灣新聞主播 (e.g. 華視新聞主播陳子見) 說話, 像口含著痰般, 糊糊的、懶懶的 (半調子, 接近但未完全到位; e.g., 即使發的是  /-ng/, 也是稍微 fronted 的 /-ng/, 而不是真真實實由 velar 發出的 back consonant), 缺乏一致性 (lack of intra-individual consistency; e.g., "情" 有時讀為 qín, 有時讀為半調子 fronted 的 qíng), 彷彿上了麻藥, 舌嘴肌肉不聽使喚.


SimonTsai said:


> The most indisputable difference between the two, the current and the old, is probably about the rhoticity at the end of certain characters; that is, 'ㄦ化'.


"兒化" (e.g., 一根兒菸) 有濃重地方色彩 (e.g., 京片子, 北方口音), 不是減除地方特色的 "標準國語" 所推崇的.  除了某些固定詞之外，"兒化" 能免就免了.


----------



## Shazhudao945

Skatinginbc said:


> "兒化" (e.g., 一根兒菸) 有濃重地方色彩 (e.g., 京片子, 北方口音), 不是減除地方特色的 "標準國語" 所推崇的.  除了某些固定詞之外，"兒化" 能免就免了.


赞同，个人感觉北方的同胞因为方言和普通话太过接近（特别是北京和东三省），很多人没有办法做到 只说普通话而不夹杂方言。
作为南方人这点对我们来说要简单一点，因为普通话对于我们来说就类似一门外语，在我们的方言里面找不到和普通话发音一样的词汇。。。。坏处就是我们学普通话要比北方同学吃力。。。。


----------



## Skatinginbc

"儿化是现代汉语普通话和部分方言的一种构词方式" ==> 構詞方式是 morphology,  不是  phonology.   雖然台灣推行的 "標準國語" 也是以北京官話的 phonology 為準 (音素和聲調; /s/ 怎麼讀? /ng/ 怎麼讀, 連續兩個三聲怎麼讀?) , 但單詞的發音 (e.g., "說服" 的 "說" 怎麼讀? "姍姍來遲" 的 "姍" 怎麼讀?) 和 構詞方式 (e.g., 兒化), 則考慮到歷史沿傳及其他地區官話 (e.g., 中原官話, 江淮官話, 西南官話), 以求雅正及全國代表性.


----------



## spammehere

ovaltine888 said:


> 只是眼下台湾年轻人讲话有比较重的台湾腔，各种影视剧和综艺节目也流行这样口音，和早年台剧的口音比起来差异比较大。


如果著眼點擺在一般老百姓的話，我倒是覺得，現在年輕人的國語比老一輩的好很多。
早年還有「台灣國語」的說法，比如「發生什麼事」說起來會像是「花生捨模塑」。
這也不難理解，早年本地台灣人日常慣用日語或台灣話
日語不知道，台語本身沒有捲舌音，也沒有ㄈ的音
用到ㄈ的地方會發成ㄏ，比如上面的發生會變成花生
現在年輕人在這方面好很多，但也不是完全標準
雖然口語中沒那麼標準，但正確的發音還是知道的，不然用注音輸入的時候，字打不出來
至於是不是可以自由切換的問題，我個人經驗是，女生比男生容易一點
大致如此吧

再補充一下
除了發音的問題，還有字彙的問題
我記得，我小學課本上還有「等會兒」這樣的說法
但在生活中，幾乎都用「等下」、「等等」
在國語中帶兒韻的字彙，本來就比北京話少很多
到現在基本上完全消失


----------



## ovaltine888

spammehere said:


> 如果著眼點擺在一般老百姓的話，我倒是覺得，現在年輕人的國語比老一輩的好很多。
> 早年還有「台灣國語」的說法，比如「發生什麼事」說起來會像是「花生捨模塑」。
> 這也不難理解，早年本地台灣人日常慣用日語或台灣話
> 日語不知道，台語本身沒有捲舌音，也沒有ㄈ的音
> 用到ㄈ的地方會發成ㄏ，比如上面的發生會變成花生
> 現在年輕人在這方面好很多，但也不是完全標準
> 雖然口語中沒那麼標準，但正確的發音還是知道的，不然用注音輸入的時候，字打不出來
> 至於是不是可以自由切換的問題，我個人經驗是，女生比男生容易一點
> 大致如此吧


谢谢回答。

我还是想多问一下“标准”的概念。鉴于人们日常讲话其实都不可避免地带有口音，那么你觉得在台湾，什么场合或者什么样的人讲话相对是“标准”的？（比如说在大陆，我们通常会认为，电视或广播主持人的普通话发音是比较标准的）
或者说，如果一个老外来和你学中文，你会怎么去教他“标准”发音？或者你会推荐他从哪些素材（新闻广播？电视剧？政府讲话？）学习“标准”发音?


----------



## spammehere

ovaltine888 said:


> 我还是多问一下“标准”的概念。


標準這件事，我認為有兩種。
一個是「規定」的標準，一個是「認同」的標準
第一種，以教育部規定的為準，比較好的教材就是附注音的小學國語課本，淺顯易懂而且絕對標準，很適合初學者。
學習的對象，可以向金鐘獎、金馬獎、金曲獎…的報幕主持人學習
但如果日常生活中像那樣說話的話，有人會覺得說得很棒，也有人會覺得太「假仙」。（做作的意思）

那就要跳到第二種標準了
這方面，就以一般綜藝節目主持人為主吧


----------



## Skatinginbc

spammehere said:


> 第一種，以教育部規定的為準，比較好的教材就是附注音的小學國語課本，淺顯易懂而且絕對標準，很適合初學者。


光看注音, 我看不出標準, 原因是台灣的注音符號, 只不過是個 broad transcription, 缺乏 allophones 的資訊。舉個例子: 光看「井 ㄐㄧㄥˇ」, 我看不出台灣的標準是否還跟從前一樣, the front vowel /-i-/ (ㄧ) 會因 anticipatory assimilation to the back consonant /-ŋ/  (ㄥ) 而 "backing" (後移), 還是已受台腔影響, the back consonant /-ŋ/  (ㄥ) 會因 preservative assimilation to the front vowel /-i-/  (ㄧ) 而 "fronting" (前移)。
總之, 光看標準,  我看不出標準。


spammehere said:


> 如果著眼點擺在一般老百姓的話，我倒是覺得，現在年輕人的國語比老一輩的好很多。


以前台灣的國語口音像 tubes of paint, 族群分明, 有白的 (帶濃重外省鄉音的), 紅的 (受日本教育, 受台語嚴重干擾的, e.g., /f/ 讀 /h/)，藍的 (受國民教育國語還算標準的),  和黃的 (受國民教育但帶明顯台腔的)。現在台灣的國語口音像是把紅藍黃三色在調色板上混出綠綠黑黑的顏色.  現在年輕人的國語的確比 "白的" (外省鄉音的), "紅的" (受日本教育的) 老一輩好很多, 但能說標準國語的人數 (及須說標準國語的場合) 却大大減少。


----------



## spammehere

Skatinginbc said:


> 光看「井 ㄐㄧㄥˇ」, 我看不出台灣的標準是否還跟從前一樣


以這個字來說，教育部的規定還是 ㄐㄧㄥˇ，雖然很多人會念成「緊ㄐㄧㄣˇ」。在教育部正式更改之前，「標準」都是  ㄐㄧㄥˇ
這就是規定標準跟同標準的差異。


Skatinginbc said:


> 現在年輕人的國語的確比 "白的" (外省鄉音的), "紅的" (。受日本教育的) 老一輩好很多, 但能說標準國語的人數 (及須說標準國語的場合) 却大大減少。


年輕人比老一輩好很多，又「大大減少」，這？﹍以前可以說標準國語的人，到底指的是哪群人呢？
開玩笑的，我大概知道你的意思。你應該是說，現代年輕人可以像盛竹如那樣說話的人不多了
就是平均分提高，但高分人數減少的概念
確實如此，這又是認同的問題了，我也不覺得年輕人很努力的想變成盛竹如那樣


----------



## Skatinginbc

spammehere said:


> 「標準」都是  ㄐㄧㄥˇ


哪個ㄐㄧㄥˇ?   Wiktionary  的 ㄐㄧㄥˇ, 還是 Talking Chinese English Dictionary 的 ㄐㄧㄥˇ?


spammehere said:


> 平均分提高，但高分人數減少


菜市場裡平均分提高, 但電視裡平均分降低. 不論是菜市場裡還是電視裡, 高分人數均減少.


----------



## spammehere

Skatinginbc said:


> 哪個ㄐㄧㄥˇ?   Wiktionary  的 ㄐㄧㄥˇ, 還是 Talking Chinese English Dictionary 的 ㄐㄧㄥˇ?


第一個發音已經是 「ㄐㄧㄣˇ」 了，不是教育部推的「ㄐㄧㄥˇ」 
教育部的標準是第二個連結中的發音


----------



## Skatinginbc

spammehere said:


> 第一個發音已經是 「ㄐㄧㄣˇ」 了


 跟 「緊ㄐㄧㄣˇ」 還是有差的  (Talking Chinese English Dictionary 的 ㄐㄧㄣˇ ，萌典 的 ㄐㄧㄣˇ)


----------



## SimonTsai

Skatinginbc said:


> "兒化" [...] 有濃重地方色彩 [...] 除了某些固定詞之外，"兒化" 能免就免了.


But in comparing Taiwanese Mandarin with the standard, you noted the lack of 'ㄦ化' and showed how it was mispronounced by Taiwanese people in phrases like '一會兒' and '一點兒'.


> 李昉的「息」(in 生活作息, /ɕi/ 他讀成 /sʲi/), 陳志耕的「兒」(in 兒子, /ɚ/ 他讀成 /ər/), 均不標準.


Unfortunately, I am not very familiar with the International Phonetic Alphabet and am probably not very good at differentiating sounds. I am certainly not made to be a pronunciation teacher.


> 當今臺灣新聞主播 [...] 說話, 像口含著痰般, [...], 缺乏一致性 [...], 彷彿上了麻藥, 舌嘴肌肉不聽使喚.


As previously said, most people wouldn't bother to conform to the standard even if they were able.


ovaltine888 said:


> 如果一个老外来和你学中文，你会怎么去教他 “标准” 发音？


I would suggest that he find a native speaker of Mandarin as his teacher and imitate his speech. Being natural is always the first priority. His teacher is preferably young and educated.


----------



## spammehere

Skatinginbc said:


> 跟 「緊ㄐㄧㄣˇ」 還是有差的  (Talking Chinese English Dictionary 的 ㄐㄧㄣˇ ，萌典 的 ㄐㄧㄣˇ)


那個尾音有點上揚，但那是非必要的


----------



## Skatinginbc

Skatinginbc said:


> "兒化" 能免就免了.





SimonTsai said:


> But in comparing Taiwanese Mandarin with the standard, you noted the lack of 'ㄦ化' and showed how it was mispronounced by Taiwanese people in phrases like '一會兒' and '一點兒'.


能免就免了 ==> 重點是能不能免.  能免則免是 "標準國語", 不能免也免了是 "不標準的國語".
「一根兒菸」 的 兒 是能免的.
「門兒都沒有」的 兒 是不能免的. ("no way" vs. "no door")
'一會兒' ("a little while" vs. "one meeting"), '一點兒' ("a little bit" vs. "one point), '一塊兒' ("together" vs. "one piece; one dollar") 的 兒 也是不能免的.


spammehere said:


> 那個尾音有點上揚，但那是非必要的


我不是說語調, 我說的是 place of articulation (e.g., denti-alveolar vs. postalveolar) 跟 manner of articulation (e.g., tongue touching the roof of the mouth vs. tongue not touching the roof of the mouth).


----------



## spammehere

Skatinginbc said:


> 能免就免了 ==> 重點是能不能免.  能免則免是 "標準國語", 不能免也免了是 "不標準的國語".
> 「一根兒菸」 的 兒 是能免的.
> 「門兒都沒有」的 兒 是不能免的. ("no way" vs. "no door")
> '一會兒' ("a little while" vs. "one meeting"), '一點兒' ("a little bit" vs. "one point), '一塊兒' ("together" vs. "one piece; one dollar") 的 兒 也是不能免的.


這邊討論的是台灣的情況，為什麼你一直拿大陸北方方言當成「標準」呢？
門兒都沒有---->沒人用，除非搞笑
一會兒---->沒人用
一點兒---->如果要用也是用「一點」，比如，我吃一點就好了
一塊兒---->沒人用


Skatinginbc said:


> 我不是說語調, 我說的是 place of articulation (e.g., denti-alveolar vs. postalveolar) 跟 manner of articulation (e.g., tongue touching the roof of the mouth vs. tongue not touching the roof of the mouth).


Whatever,
反正台灣教育部字典列出的是 「ㄐㄧㄥˇ」不是「ㄐㄧㄣˇ」
雖然日常都說成「ㄐㄧㄣˇ」，但不表示教育部的標準有改變
而且你貼的連結，都是中國大陸的發音，很類似，但又不完全一樣，我只能挑最接近的回覆


----------



## ovaltine888

spammehere said:


> 那個尾音有點上揚，但那是非必要的


其实in/ing, en/eng这两组前后鼻音，在中国大陆也有相当大比例的人无法区分的，这倒不是台湾口音独有的情况了。
甚至我自己平时说话时，ing和eng也不会如上面的演示音频那样刻意地加强后鼻音，只是如果需要的话可以刻意切换。


----------



## Skatinginbc

spammehere said:


> 這邊討論的是台灣的情況，為什麼你一直拿大陸北方方言當成「標準」呢？





spammehere said:


> 中國大陸的發音，很類似，但又不完全一樣


看來, 台灣標準變了, 不是嗎?  我認知中的標準國語是以北京官話的 phonology 為準 (Post #18).


----------



## spammehere

Skatinginbc said:


> 看來, 台灣標準變了, 不是嗎?  我認知中的標準國語是以北京官話的 phonology 為準 (Post #18).


我不知道所謂的北方官話確實長什麼樣
但我確定一定不是北京土話
吳兆南、魏龍豪的一段相聲中，有演示兩者的差別
比如冰棍兒跟冰棒
台灣推行的國語在一開始就跟土話有很大的差別
特別一些在北京方言中慣用的兒韻字彙，在一開始就沒推行
所以不是標準變了，是一開始就跟北京土話不一樣


----------



## ovaltine888

spammehere said:


> 現代年輕人可以像盛竹如那樣說話的人不多了


我刚刚特地在youtube上搜了盛竹如的视频，从我的角度来看确实发音很标准，如果说盛竹如这样的国语是台湾“规定"的国语标准的话，那么我觉得与大陆的标准其实是差异不大的。

后来我又顺便搜了一下台湾电视新闻，发现有个有趣的现象：
台湾主持人胡婉玲作为新闻主播的时候，播报新闻的国语也比较标准；但是在新聞觀測站这种与多名嘉宾互动对话的时候，她的国语就明显放松被嘉宾的口音带跑了，我猜现在台湾民众在实际沟通时确实已经不习惯这样端着说国语了。


----------



## Skatinginbc

北京*官話*為清朝官場使用的標準語。中華民國「國語統一籌備會」以北京官話語音為國語標準音的基礎。1920年，「增修國音字典委員會」亦以北平讀法為標準音，開始在全國學校推廣。





spammehere said:


> 北京土話


臺灣「和」讀 ㄏㄢˋ　是北京*土話*，據傳因北平人齊鐵根在臺灣光復初期錄電臺國語教學時這樣唸，造成臺灣保留了這個音。


ovaltine888 said:


> 我自己平时说话时，ing和eng也不会如上面的演示音频那样刻意地加强后鼻音。


 重點不在有沒有刻意加强後鼻音，而在母音的  "backing" (後移)


spammehere said:


> 慣用的兒韻字彙，在一開始就沒推行


有推行(雖然沒成功)，否則就不會收錄於推行國語教育的國語日報辭典 和 教育部重編的國語辭典。沒推行的是 「王府井兒」這樣能免的兒化。


spammehere said:


> 我記得，我小學課本上還有「等會兒」這樣的說法


那你為何說「一開始就沒推行」呢？ 


spammehere said:


> 反正台灣教育部字典列出的是 「ㄐㄧㄥˇ」不是「ㄐㄧㄣˇ」


多數情況下，台灣人的「精子」(ㄐㄧㄥ) 還是有別於「金子」(ㄐㄧㄣ) 的。  但台灣人的ㄐㄧㄥ(不是ㄐㄧㄣ) 不等於北京人的ㄐㄧㄥ。   光看注音符號, 我看不出台灣現在的標準是北京人的ㄐㄧㄥ, 還是台灣人的ㄐㄧㄥ(不是ㄐㄧㄣ)。


----------



## spammehere

ovaltine888 said:


> 我刚刚特地在youtube上搜了盛竹如的视频，从我的角度来看确实发音很标准，如果说盛竹如这样的国语是台湾“规定"的国语标准的话，那么我觉得与大陆的标准其实是差异不大的。
> 我猜现在台湾民众在实际沟通时确实已经不习惯这样端着说国语了。


對的，這就是台灣目前在國語使用上的概況，恭喜你，你開這帖的目的達到了
一個字一個字拉出來看，確實差異不大，但組成辭彙、句子後，差異就大一點了
跟某地的地方方言的差異就更大了，大致如此吧
恭喜


----------



## spammehere

Skatinginbc said:


> 以北京官話語音為國語*標準音的基礎*。


這裡說的是發音，沒說連地方俚俗語一起包括。事實上，也沒包括進去。
不要把國語跟北京方言搞混了


Skatinginbc said:


> 有推行(雖然沒成功)，否則就不會收錄於推行國語教育的國語日報辭典 和 教育部重編的國語辭典


你從字典收錄什麼字，就可以推論出推行的是什麼？還可以推出嘗試過但不成功？！

<Unconstructive personal comments deleted: moderator>



Skatinginbc said:


> 那你為何說「一開始就沒推行」呢？


我顯然是記錯了，今天還特地找了一下小學國文課本，沒發現有用兒韻字的例子


Skatinginbc said:


> 光看注音符號, 我看不出台灣現在的標準是北京人的ㄐㄧㄥ, 還是台灣人的ㄐㄧㄥ(不是ㄐㄧㄣ)。


要知道就去學注音，或其他方法。我不理解北京的標準，幫不了你


Skatinginbc said:


> "台灣標準國語” 是 在台灣推行的標準「中華民國」國語, 是要在四海之內 (包括大陸、蒙藏、港台) 皆能通行的 Mandarin. 其特色是缺乏地方口音, 像所謂的標準美語般, 沒地方特色, 讓人聽不出是哪一州、哪一省來的. 說一口北京腔, 不算標準, 因其具有顯著的地方 (i.e., 北京) 特色. "李立群那樣的台灣老一代演員，個人覺得國語說得很標準啊" (see post #1). 聽他們說國語, 只覺得 "很標準啊", 沒台灣腔, 沒北京腔, 猜不出是哪一地方的口音 (因沒顯著的地方口音).


但你現在很堅持北京地方方言就是國語？


----------



## ovaltine888

spammehere said:


> 但你現在很堅持北京地方方言就是國語？


Mandarin 并不等于*北京方言*，而指的是*北京官话*。这一点 Skatinginbc 说的很清楚了。


----------



## spammehere

ovaltine888 said:


> Mandarin 并不等于*北京方言*，而指的是*北京官话*。这一点 Skatinginbc 说的很清楚了。





Skatinginbc said:


> 能免就免了 ==> 重點是能不能免. 能免則免是 "標準國語", 不能免也免了是 "不標準的國語".
> 「一根兒菸」 的 兒 是能免的.
> 「門兒都沒有」的 兒 是不能免的. ("no way" vs. "no door")
> '一會兒' ("a little while" vs. "one meeting"), '一點兒' ("a little bit" vs. "one point), '一塊兒' ("together" vs. "one piece; one dollar") 的 兒 也是不能免的.


我指的是這個
另外，國語採用了北京官話的發音，這點可以確定。文法部分是採用白話文的文法，那也表示在文法部分跟官話不一樣
還有沒有其他差異？我前面也說了，因為我不確實了解北京官話的樣子，無法評論。


----------



## Skatinginbc

spammehere said:


> 慣用的兒韻字彙，在*一開始*就沒推行





spammehere said:


> 找了一下小學國文課本，沒發現有用兒韻字的例子


國民小學國語課本第二冊＜大聲一點兒＞ 王小美, 不要怕, 大聲一點*兒*, 再說一次。
國民小學國語課本第三冊＜截竿進城＞過了一會*兒*, 來了一個老頭*兒*, 看鄉下人發呆, 就問他是怎麽回事。                                                                                                             
國民小學國語課本第五冊＜天堂變成地獄＞: 他們把人民當牛馬,讓幾百人幾千人一塊*兒*工作,一塊兒吃飯,一塊兒睡覺。
台中教育大學典藏國小四年級國語科常用閱讀測驗: 早上七點鐘一到，想賴床，門*兒*都沒有！

Moderator Note: Reply to a deleted portion of a previous post has been also deleted.



spammehere said:


> 要知道就去學注音，或其他方法。我不理解北京的標準，幫不了你


你根本就沒看懂我在說什麼。


spammehere said:


> 你現在很堅持北京地方方言就是國語？


我說「北京官話」，到你嘴裡就成了「北京土話」、「北京地方方言」，存心小化、貶化所有的兒韻字彙。 台灣國國語可以如此，但中華民國國語不能如此，因這些字彙是有歷史 (e.g., 元．關漢卿《蝴蝶夢》老夫這一會*兒*困倦)，有普及性的 (非局限於北方，e.g., 江蘇武進人李寶嘉《文明小史》少爺有事，一會*兒*就出來)。


ovaltine888 said:


> 如果说盛竹如这样的国语是台湾“规定"的国语标准的话，那么...


那麼國語標準變了。譬如，台灣國國語的ㄤ /-ang/ (以盛竹如的為代表) 不同於中華民國國語的ㄤ /-ang/ (以李四端的為代表)。


----------



## ovaltine888

标准是一码事，标准执行的情况是另一码事，不应该混为一谈。

我在另一个帖子也有过讨论
哪怕是“普通话”
中国南方情况其实也普遍存在类似“翘舌音缺失”、“前后鼻音不分”、“儿化音少用”的情况，这都是南方方言发音习惯决定的。
中国北方的问题则是由于北方方言和普通话非常接近，当地人往往不经意地在说“普通话”时掺入方言特征的发音和词汇。

我很认同Skatinginbc关于标准国语的定义


Skatinginbc said:


> 是要在四海之內 (包括大陸、蒙藏、港台) 皆能通行的 Mandarin. 其特色是缺乏地方口音, 像所謂的標準美語般, 沒地方特色, 讓人聽不出是哪一州、哪一省來的. 說一口北京腔, 不算標準, 因其具有顯著的地方



但是这样的“国语标准”并不容易实现。我觉得普通话还是受中国北方语言习惯的影响很大，在一些正式场合，比如说春晚主持人有时也会使用一些偏北方方言的词汇，更不用说影视作品或者文学作品了。这就导致实际在使用的普通话和北方方言的切割不够清晰，有些表达在中国南方并不通用。这也给很多中文学习者带来了困扰。

而我印象里的台湾的标准国语，在这方面做得更好，不仅发音字正腔圆，又不掺入北方方言语言特征，很符合上面的“标准国语”的定义。
在我看来，能够说一口标准国语的台湾人，其实比北京人说普通话更接近理想中的“标准Mandarin”。


----------



## SimonTsai

spammehere said:


> 一會兒 ----> 沒人用


This morning I sent a message to my classmate saying, '我待會兒會寄信，請老師以 [...] 為評分依據'.


> 今天還特地找了一下小學國文課本，沒發現有用兒韻字的例子


I have thrown away those textbooks but am very sure that I learnt '一點兒' from one of those textbooks:

康軒文教國語課本五年級下學期第十四課​【湖濱散記】　作者：梭羅 (Thoreau)​​我在湖邊散步、沉思、寫作。魚、鳥兒，和森林裡的小動物，跟我一樣，都喜歡這個湖，我一點兒也不寂寞。湖濱永遠那麼寧靜，湖水永遠那麼清澈。華爾騰湖不會老，圈圈的漣漪不曾留下一絲皺紋。​


Skatinginbc said:


> 一點兒 ("a little bit" vs. "one point)


Is 'ㄦ化' a necessary thing in standard Mandarin in the cases of '_a bit (of)_'? For example, '我胃不舒服, 飯給我一點就好.' I personally find it perfectly natural, and would not say '一點兒' instead. To me, 'ㄦ化' is called for only when it equates to '_a bit_' as an adverb. For example, '我說不出為甚麼, 但你的中文聽起來就是有那麼一點兒怪.'


SimonTsai said:


> Personally, I pronounce '謝謝' (xie 4, xie 0) but '媽媽' (ma 1, ma 1).


A few days ago, I took part in an experiment by the Graduate School (or Postgraduate Institute) of Teaching Chinese as a Second Language at National Taiwan Normal University, because I was promised $100 as the reward. In answering the 220 questions asked, I found that I consistently pronounced '媽媽' (ma 1, ma 0). I guess that in everyday conversations, I occasionally pronounce it so, too.


----------



## 南明遺少

標準臺灣腔普通話（國語）是存在的，只是我們臺灣人不習慣用標準腔說話。舉個實例，不知道您看沒看過一個臺灣旅遊節目，叫做《發現大絲路》呢？我覺得標準臺灣腔就是這個節目主持人廖科溢的腔調，因為他是主播出身，所以常常自嘲自己講話有個「主播腔」；但其實他所謂的主播腔，就是標準的臺灣腔普通話，只是我們臺灣很少有人講話像他這麼標準的。不過我覺得他講的標準臺灣腔真的很好聽，甚至比大陸腔還要好聽的多。另外，像是老戲劇《包青天》的主角演員也是講得一口流利的標準臺灣腔普通話。


----------

